# New Logging caboose kitbash



## snowshoe (Jan 2, 2008)

Well I finally finished my logging caboose. It is going with the HLW flats, Bach box car and the Big John. The Caboose is a Bachmann logging caboose. I re-did the roof by using masking tape and overlaping it. (give it that tar paper look) I took all the plastic rails etc... off and made new ones out of metal wire, they did not come perfectly straight but Im going for that backwoods look anyeway. I also repainted the caboose and added some wood to the steps and walking areas. I covered the windows with clear plastic I had laying around. I still have to make a ladder and add some lights to the back. Here it is:


Before










now






























I also got decals on my porter










My new Mack HLW


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Hmmmm.... that cute little Mack sure likes she'd like to met Mr Razorsaw...Mu-hu-aha-haa!!!! 

Nice work on the crummy!


----------



## tbug (Feb 16, 2008)

Cool kitbash!!!

tbug


----------



## Agra (Jan 15, 2008)

A vast improvement on the original caboose, well done. 

André, 
Norway


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Very nicely done, Shawn. Looks great. Don't let Victor near the Mack....









Just take the MACK off and put the KMRR on 'er..


----------



## c nelson (Dec 18, 2008)

really spiffed it up-great job!


----------



## Les (Feb 11, 2008)

Snow,

I like the way the roof turned out. Masking tape, you say? Hmm. Also, the bent grabs help give it a used look. The windows are a nice touch--so many crummies don't have 'em for one reason or another. Where do you get your safety chains?

The snow's a tad outta scale, though, might want to redo it.









Les


----------



## MikeK (Jan 3, 2008)

You've done quite a nice job with the modifications to very much improve the stock Bachmann logging caboose. Well done!

Mental note to self for future project.....


----------



## snowshoe (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Les on 01/10/2009 6:17 PM
Snow,

I like the way the roof turned out. Masking tape, you say? Hmm. Also, the bent grabs help give it a used look. The windows are a nice touch--so many crummies don't have 'em for one reason or another. Where do you get your safety chains?

The snow's a tad outta scale, though, might want to redo it.









Les



Les: i got the saftey chain from AC moores (craft store) They have a lot of great stuff for garden trains like the chains, doll house stuff that fits as well as wooden crafts like barrels, crates etc....


----------



## trainbuffjr (Jan 11, 2008)

Great job Shawn! This has given me some ideas to change on my caboose. Thanks for posting.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks good Shawn. Yep watch out for that guy with the saw. Later RJD


----------

